# Craigs List users..



## anneq (Apr 6, 2009)

just be aware that if you put any post in the pets ad section or farm & garden section...it may be flagged and removed.
I posted (actually I reposted someone else post in regards to Easter bunnies and not giving them in the farm & garden section) and my post was flagged and removed.
It looks like the ONLY place you can post an Easter message about (not)giving bunny rabbits at Easter is in the forums. One would think that considering this will only happen 1x a year, that CL would have an exception to these messages, but looks like that's not happening.


----------



## tonyshuman (Apr 6, 2009)

Yeah I have been posting "don't buy a rabbit for easter" in the pet section and it didn't work the last time I tried.


----------



## anneq (Apr 6, 2009)

:X I think if the people who got so worked up about a person mistakenly posting in the wrong section...would get more upset about the rabbits given away & neglected at Easter time.....we'd have less problems with bunnies being dumped after Easter passes.


----------



## anneq (Apr 6, 2009)

but instead...we get responses like this:

Fyi rabbits are very good to eat and a breading pair can give you 250lbs of meat in a year! Peta sux"



Some days I just don't wanna be identified as belonging to the human race - I suppose the saying that a person was beaten too much as a child, etc. could account for people being intentionally mean and seeking to get their kicks from this kind of remark..

and then I remember all the wonderful people who AREN'T like that (as you all are here) and it doesn't bug me quite as much.

Sorry, just had to vent.

P.S - I know some people like to eat rabbit...I know there's a market for it.. and I don't think people are evil just because of that - I know they don't have malicious intentions - but this jerk is probably the kind of guy who enjoyed putting baby kittens in a cardboard box and swinging it around and scaring them half to death (yeah, I had a neighbor boy who did that to his cats kittens..he was rather messed up).


----------



## bunnybunbunb (Apr 6, 2009)

I posted an "anti" easter rabbit post, it had all the fixin's too. I had links about caring for rabbits and such, it was very informitive. It got flagged. Blah. Sad thing is a post has to be flagged more than once to be removed.


----------



## Mom of Joy and Love (Apr 6, 2009)

The only way to get it on Craigs List is to put it in a Forum. I put one under Pets. Got a few wacky responses, one agreeing. Maybe it'll reach some in a good way.


----------



## DeniseJP (Apr 6, 2009)

There are lots of wacky people out there - wish they would let you post.

I have not seen many bunnies in our local pet store - hopefully that is because they are not selling them - they do have a lot of guinea pigs and birds.

Denise


----------



## tonyshuman (Apr 7, 2009)

This would be good to add to any CL posts:


----------



## Maureen Las (Apr 7, 2009)

Oh that's great !!!


----------



## bunnybunbunb (Apr 7, 2009)

I am already seeing posts on craigslist from parents saying their child can no longer care for their rabbit. I wonder when they got them, at the christmas rush? Or Valentines day? It is not the childs place to care for it, ugg.


----------



## Erins Rabbits (Apr 7, 2009)

*anneq wrote: *


> but instead...we get responses like this:
> 
> Fyi rabbits are very good to eat and a breading pair can give you 250lbs of meat in a year! Peta sux"
> 
> ...



See.... I love rabbits because they are entirely mutipurpose. Meat, fur, wool, and companionship in one small package. But, when easter rolls around, people aren't going out buying meat rabbits from the pet shops! That's why I hate those comments! It's thoroughly ridiculous to assume that anyone against impulse buyers is a memberor supporter of PETA. You could remind those people that in a sense, those rabbits abandoned after easter time will be 'wasted' so to speak.

Ugh. I hate the public. The public is completely ignorant at times.


----------



## anneq (Apr 7, 2009)

LoL Claire - that is perfect!

P.S. - Erin, that's it exactly -


----------



## slavetoabunny (Apr 7, 2009)

*tonyshuman wrote: *


> This would be good to add to any CL posts:


We have that printed and hand it out during all of our events.


----------



## luvthempigs (Apr 8, 2009)

I love that flyer, I just posted it on CL, let's see how long it takes before it gets flagged. 

I have also noticed that the stores that normally carry lot's of rabbits around Easter here don't have them this year.


----------



## RexyRex (Apr 8, 2009)

Anne, 

You wouldn't happen to be posting on Charlotte's Craigslist, would you? If you are, then it was my post that was flagged in the Farm and Garden section. I'm having better luck in the Pets section. Thank you for trying to repost it, sorry yours got flagged too!


ETA: Just checked where Lexington is, you are probably posting in Columbia, not Charlotte


----------



## luvthempigs (Apr 8, 2009)

Well my ad is still there and here is a response that was posted back to the forum: 



_"A bunny can be a terrific pet for a child but it does depend on the child. Does the child REALLY like animals or just like the idea of the "play" part of having an animal? I got my first rabbits when I was about 8 and then both lived until I was in high school. I always took care of them myself and it was relatively easy to do. I later raised rabbits for awhile. 
While it may not be a good pet if the child is totally irresponsible, for one that is responsible, it is a good pet to teach a child about tking care of pets. They are not high maintenance at all as was stated and have their benefits over other pets like a dog. You can buy a 25lb bag of rabbit food for about $5 and it will easily last a month or two. Also, a rabbit in a proper cage is much like a bird. With the food and water feeders available today, you can easily leave plenty of food and water to last for at least two or three days if you go away. The biggest concern, like most animals, is whether the child will feed, and very importantly, clean up after the rabbit whether in a cage or litter trained. Don't count on litter training though, some rabbits just won't use a litter box or even a tray in their housing no matter how much time you put in trying to achieve this. I have 4 chihuahuas, one uses a litter box religiously, the others..well....they are NEVER gonna use it. Most rabbits usually only live 6 to 8 years, 10yrs is really rare, so it's not a bad pet for a child if you don't want to be taking care of their pet when they grow up and leave the house. A better choice may be a hampster which will live only 3 yrs on the average, obviously needs a lot less room to house, and also easy to feed. The cages with the slide out trays also makes it easier to clean and to help remind the child of cleaning up as you teach them without the pet sitting in filthy substrate. The child learns about taking care of a pet and the parents are not stuck taking care of a pet you don't want for 10 yrs. 
I would not give a bunny to a child less than 7 or 8 yrs old unless you want it to really be YOUR pet in regards to taing care of it properly. After that age, they are more than capable of the minimal care needed to take care of a rabbit."_


----------



## tonyshuman (Apr 8, 2009)

The average age of rabbits is actually 8-10 years, with instances of over 12 being rare. I also personally wouldn't have any child of younger than 12 as a rabbit's primary caregiver.


----------



## anneq (Apr 8, 2009)

". You can buy a 25lb bag of rabbit food for about $5 and it will easily last a month or two. Also, a rabbit in a proper cage is much like a bird. With the food and water feeders available today, you can easily leave plenty of food and water to last for at least two or three days if you go away. "

...no wonder it wouldn't live to 10yrs (non-withstanding the larger breeds, of course). 

Saw a post in my local CL:

"I am a single mother of three kids ages 14, 12, and 6. They want a bunny for a easter to share and love"
I posted a reply:
"A lot of the rabbits/bunnies sold will be in the farm & garden section
Most of the people posting their bunnies for sale around this time of year are doing so specifically so they can make some money (not all, but many)
"They want a bunny for a easter to share and love"...are they going to want it afterwards?
Do a little bit of research and see what's involved ....if you want to just keep it in a cage and feed it pellets and change the cage only when it becomes a bother, then please think about another pet. Rabbits can be affectionate (some aren't, they have their own temperaments just like other pets) but NO rabbit enjoys being picked up - they feel safest being on the ground.
Well taken care of, they can and do live 5-10yrs (unless you get one of the larger breeds - their life-span isn't as long as the dwarf varieties)"

Of course, some smart-aleck comes on and posts an insulting post to 'Good Samaritan' I just ignore them now.
Hopefully the post will make her think 2x.
Nope, not all families will neglect a rabbit bought at Easter - but all you have to do is visit the shelters 1 week after Easter and see if they have a surplus of rabbits from families who've changed their mind.

Even better than a hamster (which tend to bite more, in my experience) are guinea pigs - they are a big more low maintenance (I don't really consider a rabbit low maintenance, they certainly take more care than my cats ever did)
Thanks for posting to CL though - somone might reconsider, and that's really all that counts.


----------



## luvthempigs (Apr 8, 2009)

Yea, I would also like to know where the poster can get 25 lbs of rabbit pellets for $5.00 :?

When I first started to read the response I thought the person was agreeing with the flyer but then he/she went on to say otherwise.

While everyone is entitled to their opinion I feel the main point is to think before you buy a live animal (no matter what kind of animal)


----------



## luvthempigs (Apr 8, 2009)

*anneq wrote: *


> ". You can buy a 25lb bag of rabbit food for about $5 and it will easily last a month or two. Also, a rabbit in a proper cage is much like a bird. With the food and water feeders available today, you can easily leave plenty of food and water to last for at least two or three days if you go away. "
> 
> ...no wonder it wouldn't live to 10yrs (non-withstanding the larger breeds, of course).



LOL! I was thinking the very same thing!



Sorry for the multiple posts, I started having problems with my computer during that post. Since I couldn't figure out how to delete the entire post I just deleted the content.


----------



## anneq (Apr 8, 2009)

Yep, I post in Columbia CL - ironically, a couple weeks ago, I posted my Easter-bunny re-think post in both pet & farm-garden section - not a peep or flag - it stayed up there the whole time...it only takes about an hour and now my posts get flagged and deleted.:X


----------



## Hayley411 (Apr 8, 2009)

I have been posting on my local craigslist for a few weeks now.

When I get flagged I just post it again. I haven't had anyonee-mail mesaying nasty things, a couple people thanked me one lady said that after reading that rabbits live 8-10 years she will not be getting a rabbit forher kids.

Even if I only changed that one lady's mind I succeeded in keeping one rabbit from a neglectful home.

~Hayley


----------



## Haley (Apr 8, 2009)

I posted all over the MI craigslist pets section. So far, none have been flagged. I think the key is in the title, make sure its something not so obvious. I did "want a rabbit for Easter?". So far Ive gotten a few emails thanking me for my posts.


----------



## anneq (Apr 8, 2009)

" I think the key is in the title, make sure its something not so obvious."

Yes, I've adjusted my strategy...I simply posted: Easter bunnies and then gave a link to the local pet/rabbit rescue that fosters out animals...so far, no nasty posts or flagging.

Hayley said:

"one lady said that after reading that rabbits live 8-10 years she will not be getting a rabbit forher kids".

:highfive: Way to go, girl!


----------



## jam224 (Apr 9, 2009)

Haley -- Looks like someone "revised" your post in A2:

"This post, as much as I agree with your over-all goal of discouraging people from buying rabbits as some pet for a child to discard once easter is over, is not all together true. I have been breeding/raising/showing rabbit for 16 yrs now and can tell you that the personality differs in each rabbit, just like it does for any animal. SO, here's my revision of your post.

Before you bring a pet rabbit into your home at Easter, please consider these facts: (these are your opinions, not facts....and here is my opinion.)

- Rabbits are NOT low-maintenance pets! They require as much work as a dog or cat.
Rabbits actually are low maintenance. You feed them and water them daily, and clean their cages depending on what kind of set-up you have that might only be once a month (for outdoor coops where the poop drops below onto the ground).

- Rabbits can live 8-10 years, sometimes longer.
this is true.

- The necessary spay/neuter can cost $100 or more
It is not necessary to spay/neuter UNLESS you are caging more then one animal together. There are ways to teach a rabbit not to spray.

- Rabbits require routine veterinary care.
I have never take a rabbit to the vet for routine care. Cause they do not require vaccines or any other type of shots. You can buy an oral wormer and unless your animal gets sick there is no reason to take it to a vet.

- Rabbits are not cuddly - they can become frightened when held!
(They would rather sit beside you and be stroked.)
My rabbits love to be handled. My 5yr old plays with them in the yard and carries them around. She also just sits there and pets them on her lap or pretty much whatever she wants to do with them. It depends on how much the animal is handled, if you handle it enough it will be just as "cuddly" as any other animal.

- Pet rabbits cannot be set "free" - it's a death sentence.
this is true.

This Easter, why not make it a CHOCOLATE bunny, or a cuddly stuffed toy instead?
Let's make it a Happy Easter for bunnies too

I totally agree, but please don't make rabbits sound like they are some horrible creature that will scratch your kids face off. You can tell them the pros and cons to having a rabbit instead of saying only the cons. This is why I do not "adopt out" (I call it selling but CL people tend to frown on that even though that is what it is) rabbits at easter time unless it is to a established breeder/shower. I also do not sell anything that is not showable and/or breedable, I butcher them. This feeds my family and keeps the pet population down...it's a win win situation.

Just my two cents "


----------



## luvthempigs (Apr 9, 2009)

The reply to my post on CL got flagged but mine is still there!

I got this email from someone today:




> LOVE IT!!! Thank you for puting this info out there. That goes for baby chicks too!!!


Helping bunnies one at a time :biggrin2:


----------



## tonyshuman (Apr 9, 2009)

CL didn't even let me post and I tried twice yesterday.... will try again.


----------



## luvthempigs (Apr 9, 2009)

What do you mean they didn't let you post?


----------



## tonyshuman (Apr 9, 2009)

When I put the post up, I never got the email to confirm and publish the post. Today I did it (made a CL account) and it did work.


----------



## luvthempigs (Apr 9, 2009)

Hmm, I don't know why that would be but atleast you were able to do it today


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 9, 2009)

*luvthempigs wrote: *


> The reply to my post on CL got flagged but mine is still there!
> 
> I got this email from someone today:
> 
> ...



I got this to. I also had many already rabbit owners ask about my cage set up I put a picture of storm cage so people could get the idea of how big there cage needs to be. 

So a lot of homed rabbit got bigger cages also.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Apr 10, 2009)

*luvthempigs wrote: *


> Well my ad is still there and here is a response that was posted back to the forum:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow I don't like that reply..... That person doesn't really sound like they know what they're talking about... "Most rabbits only live 6 to 8 years. 10 years is rare." Really now? What about some of the rabbits that live to 16 and older? 

Emily


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Apr 11, 2009)

* Poor Bunnies. This is not a win win situation. How can someone do that?

jam224 wrote:*


> I also do not sell anything that is not showable and/or breedable, I butcher them. This feeds my family and keeps the pet population down...it's a win win situation.


----------

